# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Butter

## JLC

The Butter is a co-dominate color morph very similar to the Lesser.   Many believe they are different lines of of the same mutation because they both have a Blue Eyed Leucistic as their super form, even when bred together.  The two have different histories, though, and are descended from two different wild-caught animals out of Africa. 

The Butter was first proven genetic by Reptile Industries in 2001. 



Kinra


Kinra


Kinra


Kinra


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
West Coast Jungle

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-28-2018)

----------

